# 1997 altima running rich



## wheatone1 (Jan 30, 2011)

hey i recently replaced the intake manifold gasket, got everything put back together and checked all of the vacum lines and electrical connections. however now when i get it started it runs extremely rich and idles poorly. i took the plugs out and cleaned and put them back in, thinking it was running rich at intial startup. still the same problem, i cleaned the plugs twice and cant drive it without it dying on me. looking to see if anyone has any ideas cause my brain is fried at this point!!!


----------

